# Working out without a spotter?



## djk80 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys

Im use to working out with a spotter on all my work outs and I really push it to the limit spotter has to almost step in all the time just because I push it...

Now my spotter cannot make it and I go to the gym around 2-3am in the mourning till about 5 or 6.

Does anyone have suggestions when working out without a spotter, like for bench press and other variations


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Simple: Dont do anything that you're likely to fail on.

Also switch to dumbell bench, or just take the clips off the barbell so you cant dump the weight.

Do so at your own risk!


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 19, 2007)

You could always make the switch to DB exercises over BB (my preference!)

I don't know about in your gym, but the benches in mine do have safety bars that you can put in similar to in a power cage.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2007)

Aside from all practical solutions, stop training like a fool and read the sticky about failure training.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

All of the above selections are good.  You could also bench in a power cage.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2007)

Training max bench every time gets me nowhere.  DB's are what I do more often than the BB because I can isolate more effectively.  It's impossible to do with a BB what I can do with DB's ... such as reverse twist as I raise the weight.  Obviously I'm NOT saying don't do BB benches as they're a mainstay of what we do, but lose the max-bench everytime mentality and bust out the DB's.  IMHO you'll be pleased after six weeks or so when you see where it gets you.


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 19, 2007)

You can ask people for a spot at the gym you know. It's a non-homo male bonding thing that guys like to do. It is non-homo isn't it,.... Mino ... anyone?  

Anyhow, just wanted to add that at home I have these saw horses I put on both sides of my bench. I adjust them to the right height.


----------



## djk80 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah ive been doing alright so far.....I dont go for max bench though its just when I have a spotter I tend to squiize in another rep or two more and then like on the 3rd I need help, whenever I have a spotter I usually go as men reps and he'll always have to step in

thanks guys


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Aside from all practical solutions, stop training like a fool and read the sticky about failure training.



I also agree with this.


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

Hoglander said:


> You can ask people for a spot at the gym you know. It's a non-homo male bonding thing that guys like to do. It is non-homo isn't it,.... Mino ... anyone?



You Fag!

.

Kidding, I'm kidding!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I also agree with this.



Big Ditto.


----------

